# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  best place for one up

## Wilpe

I live in a fairly small apartment with two bedrooms and a liningroom for me my wife and our daughter.We also have a small unheated basement.
I'm not quite sure where to put the one up.
Chelsea already wrote this on kickstarter:

Creator Chelsea Thompson
3 days ago
Please do not put your printer in an enclosed area. Our printer DOES NOT benefit from being in a heated or temperature controlled chamber as most printers do. We do not have the same problems with warping or delamination because of the mechanics and the basalt bed, it is actually a detriment to enclose it.

Our ABS filament barely smells at all (it is engineered that way) and PLA smells a bit like maple syrup (very sugary) when printing.

GREETINGS

----------


## DerekPeterson

How about by a window in your office or bedroom?  That way you can ventilate it if needed.

----------


## Wilpe

since there is now an official One and Two Up forum on fabric8r I´ve opened a new thread there with the same question.
http://www.fabric8r.com/forums/showt...=7670#post7670
This thread my be closed.

----------

